# Insulating basement bulkhead



## kilarney (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a basement bulkhead door that we never use.  It leaks air.  What's the easiest way to go about insulating this?  I was thinking about just getting foam board, and putting the foam board over the door in the basement.  (I should point out that the bulkhead stairs go to a full door that's in the basement.)  So it would be like putting foam board over a wall, except in this case there will be a door behind the foam board.  I suppose I'd have to cut a hole for the doorknob.

I'm not very handy, so I'd like something easy.  

Any advice?


----------



## mjbrown (Jun 26, 2008)

lay the foam board across the top of the foundation where the bulk head connects...most have a short ledge of concrete inside the bulkhead , making for a good shelf.

mike


----------



## kilarney (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe mind does indeed have a ledge.  Excellent idea.


----------



## sinnian (Jun 26, 2008)

Kilarney,

Your idea is the best and most practical.  Use 2-3" rigid foam board and cut it just a hair bigger then the opening.  You will need to cut out the door knob, but not all the way through.  You will also want to run a couple pieces of rope through the rigid board, knotted off, and perhaps with a backer board on the other side.  The rope is so that you will be able to 'grab' the board and pull it into place.


----------



## kilarney (Jun 27, 2008)

I read elsewhere online that insulating the basement from cold within the bulkhead stairs may cause the bulkhead concrete to freeze and eventually separate from the foundation.  I'm not sure how true this is, but it makes insulating at the top of those stairs more appealing.


----------

